
Scientists discover new human organ, a fluid-filled space called interstitium - ryan-allen
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-03-28/scientists-discover-new-human-organ-interstitium/9598140
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16689531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16689531)

------
SQL2219
The following continuous blood glucose monitoring system uses interstitium
fluid to measure glucose without blood.

[https://www.dexcom.com/](https://www.dexcom.com/)

------
ashleyn
I'm sitting here wondering, "How did centuries of autopsy miss an entire human
organ?" It looks more like they found behaviour of something already known
that meets the definition of an organ.

~~~
truculation
Reality is not evident from appearances! Conversely, we found the appendix
ages ago; it looked like an organ but it didn't seem to be doing anything.

